# New pics of izzy bear



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY WHAT A CUTE LITTLE BABY!!!! awwwww. is that a normal sized tennis ball. I teally like the one with the paw in the air...lol


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes it is , that was a month ago, she's a lot bigger now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

love the photos, she is coming on well.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks kendal
Shes my baby girl... would'nt be without her now. Its amazing how they just slip into your lifestyle, a carn't imagine her not being here now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

kelly282 said:


> Thanks kendal
> Shes my baby girl... would'nt be without her now. Its amazing how they just slip into your lifestyle, a carn't imagine her not being here now


lol that was said to a woman at class and she agreed with us but then her hubby piped up and said"i can tell you exactly what it was like without him" lol he loves him realy


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

My baby girl as grown so much over last few weeks


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE those pictures! So adorable! And I just LOVE the name! I myself am an owner of a "Bear"...Axle Bear!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Kelly she's a beauty what a lovely curly coat x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful little girl!  x


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I just love looking at all the pics on the gallery on here. I think its fab that every dog is different and that they all have their own special looks.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jesarie said:


> I LOVE those pictures! So adorable! And I just LOVE the name! I myself am an owner of a "Bear"...Axle Bear!


 aawww, thanks It suits them so much!! Izzy has massive paws though they are like bears!! ha. To be honest we are all bears in our household im mama bear, mi partners papa bear, mi sons are baby bears and now we have a Izzy bear!! I know its a bit OTT, but we like it  it makes us chuckle . your lil axle is beautiful .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kelly282 said:


> aawww, thanks It suits them so much!! Izzy has massive paws though they are like bears!! ha. To be honest we are all bears in our household im mama bear, mi partners papa bear, mi sons are baby bears and now we have a Izzy bear!! I know its a bit OTT, but we like it  it makes us chuckle . your lil axle is beautiful .


Ahhh how lovely ... you picked the perfect pet then. Dont leave your porridge to cool while your out walking you dont know who might eat it lol x


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh how lovely ... you picked the perfect pet then. Dont leave your porridge to cool while your out walking you dont know who might eat it lol x


ha ha, a dunt think any goldilocks will be visiting me! how old is Wilf and mabel i love their names, have you had them from being pups?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine is Izzy pooooooo! Lovely pics, It makes me want a new baby one!


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh Kelly she's a beauty what a lovely curly coat x


I think she will look like your wilf when she's older.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Mine is Izzy pooooooo! Lovely pics, It makes me want a new baby one!


 Aww she's lovely  its making me want another just looking at all of the lil doggies on ere.... mind you Izzy brings mi back down to earth with all the chewing and peeing she does so im happy wi just her at the mo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kelly282 said:


> I think she will look like your wilf when she's older.


Yeh probably although he was more wavey when he was younger and has got curlier as hes got older. Wilfs 3 1/2 and she's 5 1/2 months and yeh have had them both form 8 weeks ... once you ve got one you cant help but want another ... or another 3 in Kendals case lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Izzy is wonderful ..... her and Oakley would make a great couple  ahhhhh 

Oakley's nick name is Oakley Bear ...... how funny ... and he is totally my four legged baby ...... I adore him .....


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Izzy is wonderful ..... her and Oakley would make a great couple  ahhhhh
> 
> Oakley's nick name is Oakley Bear ...... how funny ... and he is totally my four legged baby ...... I adore him .....


 They sure would  Shes my baby girl too JoJo...only had her just over a month but it seems so much longer. My boys and partner love her to bits too 
Oakley looks lovely baby bears together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kelly282 said:


> They sure would  Shes my baby girl too JoJo...only had her just over a month but it seems so much longer. My boys and partner love her to bits too
> Oakley looks lovely baby bears together.


Ahh we are soppy in our household too..... It took me 5 years of begging my hubby for a puppy, 3 years asking for a cockapoo and now we all roll around on the floor playing with Oakley (hubby mostly!!!)... We are potty of him, so much so that we are getting another puppy... what a turn around a cockapoo has made to my hubby ha ha ha....

Has Izzy got any white on her at all or is she solid black? Oakley is solid black but has a slightly looser curl than Izzy (I think) he also has a chocolate colour undercoat... which comes from his father as he has a chocolate background. 

Its 10am on a Sunday morning .... and I am already going gushy over cockapoos......


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha ha know what ya mean its all i talk about alately!! She has the tiniest white tuff on her chin and thats it all black. Im suprised they all came out black, as there dad was blonde there wa two with a white patch on their chest and that was it.


----------



## H&B (Dec 21, 2010)

She is gorgeous. She looks just like my pup! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Really love the paw picture!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a cutie


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

H&B said:


> She is gorgeous. She looks just like my pup! Where did you get her from?


hello  i got her from my aunty in barnsley, yorkshire. how old is your lil one?


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

parapluie said:


> What a cutie


aww cheers yours is a lil sweetie too love his colour. x


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

She is so cute!

She looks a lot like my first cockapoo.


----------

